# Air cleaner



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Hi all,
before I go and order more filters, I wanted to see what everyone thought about my homemade air cleaner... Its a 3 speed fan blowing through a (soon to purchase) merv 13 24x24x4 filter... will this move enough air for me? (looking at the back of the fan in the plywood box, above table saw). My shop is the 3rd car stall of a 3 car garage. Side note, I plan to upgrade my filter bag in the near future to a Wynn kit.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I believe you need to suck the air through a filter at the inlet of the fan and blow the clean air out.


----------



## OldMAK (Feb 6, 2019)

I think that's nicely done and a friend of mine just suggested this to me. And he agrees with the previous post reply that you need to suck the air through the filter. The reason for not blowing it through the filter is that some will always escape around the edges and create quite a cloud. You simply want to pull what's in the air ambiently and get it out of the air.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

That's exactly what I did, a 20" box fan mounted on the ceiling above the table saw outfeed. It's been working great for several years. I vacuum the filter every couple of week and change it about 3 times each year.

























David


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

a big commercial box fan must have some sort of screen
on the backside to keep the filter from being sucked into
the blades. if you build a wooden box frame, staple some
hardware cloth or even chicken wire to the frame to support
the filter. and yes, the filter must be on the back side of the fan.

.

.


----------



## Rhaugle (May 12, 2017)

Ok, so I need to move it to the back side of the fan... Hoping I can just flip the fan around as this box was made for the fan to blow through the filter. I got the design from Shopbuilt on YouTube.. figured it was ok this way.

Is this a good setup otherwise? Will it move enough air to clean well? I don't really want to have to buy a $200+ air cleaner if this will work. My current filter is black, so I know it works. But it is also 8 months old... Just not sure if this thing will move a lot of air, or if it's just filtering the stuff in a small space around itself.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

The one I built seems to do a good enough job. I catch most of the dust coming right off each tool except for the top of the table saw blade. All I do is turn the fan to the fastest speed prior to a cut and after a few minutes I rarely see airborne dust. The filter keeps getting dirty so it must be working. I turn the fan on low when I head out to the shop every morning about 5:45 and the fan stays on low all day until about 9 at night, unless I need to turn it on high for a few minutes for more than a simple table saw cut.

Btw, the Wynn filter is well worth the money. With the 5 micron bag I always had a fine film of dust on everything around the DC, but with the 0.5 micron Wynn there is no longer any dust around the unit. Also, before going to the Wynn filter I had to clean the filters in my mini-split unit every week. Now I clean them once a month or so and that's directly attributed to the Wynn filter. It's also better for your lungs!

David


----------

